# Certain diets potentially linked to heart problems



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Lots of grain-free foods have been potentially linked to dilated cardiomyopathy in dogs. Some people don't even know their dogs have the disease, until the disease has progressed to a severe stage. Here is an article from Tuft's University:









It’s Not Just Grain-Free: An Update on Diet-Associated Dilated Cardiomyopathy


Dr. Freeman provides an update on diet-associated dilated cardiomyopathy in dogs




vetnutrition.tufts.edu





This is why I switched Cuddles to Royal Canin last year after being on these kinds of diets for her whole life. Before I switched, I thought I was doing the best I could for her. I guess I was wrong. Some people see Royal Canin as a low-quality food, but it has lots of research behind it. In fact, Cuddles has been doing way better on it than she has done on other foods. This is a little TMI, but her poops are the perfect consistency since switching. It is definitely digesting really well.


If anyone is interested, there is a good Facebook group about the issue with TONS of information about the disease. The group is called Diet-Associated Dilated Cardiomyopathy (DCM) in Dogs.


----------

